# Making my own, custom tripod strap.



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2013)

In search of a better way to carry a tripod in the field, I decided to look into what was available for tripod carry straps.  The biggest problem I found was they pretty much want you to carry the tripod horizontally (as in a case), or with the legs down and the head up.  My problem is: when I carry my tripod, there's usually a camera & lens attached to it.  Carrying it over my shoulder with all that weight up on top will just want to make it flip over.

Not satisfied with any of the offerings out there, I decided to make my own.  So off to the local Brick n Mortar camera store.  Neat thing about B&M stores...... they usually have a bin of oddball stuff to dig through.  After a couple minutes of scrounging through a couple milk crates, I came home with everything I needed.









What I purchased was TWO camera straps. One rather nice one, with a wide shoulder strap and solid hardware (swivel spring-loaded clips on each end), and a thin nylon strap that probably dates back to the 70's.  I also stopped by the local hardware store and picked up a third swivel clip.  To complete the project, I found a sturdy split key ring in a desk drawer.

Tools needed: A phillips screwdriver, a pair of scissors, needle & thread, and an Aim-N-Flame.








What's important is to get a strap that can be closed up on one end, and have a lot of extra length on the other.  Most commercially available straps made for tripods are like this, but to me, they're upside-down!  They put the 'leg loop' on the long end, and I want mine on the short end!








The first step I did was to remove a screw from one of the legs of the tripod, slid the key ring in (remember, it's gotta be a sturdy key ring!), and reinstalled the screw.  That's the only modification I made to it.








I took all the fittings off the skinny nylon strap, and sewed a loop right around the D-ring of the swivel clip _on the short end of the large strap_.  This is important because I want the shoulder portion of this strap to be closer to the legs of the tripod, NOT the head.








With half the sewing done, I fold up the tripod, clip onto the key ring, and measure around so I can sew the other spring clip into place.  Cut off the excess, and use a match, lighter or Aim-N-Flame to melt the end of the nylon strap so it won't unravel.



When I'm done, I have the leg end of the rig looking like this:








Time to gear up!  Clip the LONG end of the wide strap to the factory-made loop Manfrotto put right below the head.








Clip the SHORT end to the key ring:








Now, since I left enough slack in the skinny strap when I sewed it all up, I should have no problem bringing the skinny strap around the legs and clipping the third clip onto the key ring.








Neat thing about this design:  When you lift up on the rig, the weight of the gear will cinch up the skinny strap around the legs _automatically_!









All decked out and ready to go!:








Damned comfortable, even if I do say so myself!







If need be, I can extend the upper part of the wide strap several inches so I can carry it over one shoulder with the tripod on the opposite side of me.


I much prefer carrying a tripod this way... camera attached and legs up.  The weight of the head/camera is down low, so it won't want to creep or flip over on me.  Plus, I can immediately unclip the skinny strap from around the legs because as soon as I pull it off my shoulder, I'm holding it legs-up and the clip is right there.  In addition, I retract the legs by holding the tripod legs up and letting gravity do the work.  Then, as before, I'm looking right at the skinny strap!: wrap it around, clip it, and off I go!

Another advantage to my design:  I don't need to remove it from the tripod for most uses.  Even if I had to extend a leg out further than 'normal', the strap has more than enough slack to stay attached at both ends.  







In the end, I think my prototype should serve me well.  If not, I haven't got much money wrapped up in it.  The camera store charged me a whopping $4 for both straps.  The third clip was $1.29 at the hardware store, and I doubt I used 1¢ of thread.  And I think I've got a far better rig than what I could have spent $50 on a manufactured one!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2013)

yea.. I carry mine that way when in the field with it... using this OpTech strap... pretty much what you designed!

Amazon.com: OP/TECH USA Tripod Strap - Swivel (Black): Camera & Photo

Works really well!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2013)

My tripod is similar to that one (same head, different legs) - I use a rifle sling on it, lol.  It works great.

Similar to this sling:
BlackHawk Tactical SWIFT Sling MP5 NSN ArmyProperty.com
(no idea if that's a good place to order stuff from - just the first one I found with a halfway decent picture...)

It hasn't been an issue for me, but I should probably make some kind of velcro strap to hold the legs closed.


I attach the bottom end of mine to the bottom of the center column though - there's a d-ring sticking out on mine.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> yea.. I carry mine that way when in the field with it... using this OpTech strap... pretty much what you designed!
> 
> Amazon.com: OP/TECH USA Tripod Strap - Swivel (Black): Camera & Photo
> 
> Works really well!



This is interesting. I have an Optech tripod strap as well, but it has the slip strap on both ends and no clasp. I like this design much better.


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2013)

Great work, 480sparky!  I understand completely.  Designer has had to re-engineer many mechanical things.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > yea.. I carry mine that way when in the field with it... using this OpTech strap... pretty much what you designed!
> ...



They make both types! I like the clip type as my tripods have a clip mounting point near the head.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice job Sparky... beats the Hades outta the old lap-top case strap I use!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good DIY article sparky.  If my Gitzo legs hadn't come with a bag I would make one.


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! clear and useful


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a box of old straps so I think I will root around and see what I can come up with.


----------

